# AFB 4033s cfm



## rwarnerjr (Sep 27, 2012)

Could someone please tell me the cfms of a Carter AFB 4033s and also what does the s stand for?

Thank you,
Robert Warner


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

575 cfm s stands for manual trans


----------

